# When to Place Germinated Seeds under Light?



## BarnyW (May 8, 2011)

After a very successful first grow I now feel like a newbie. Maybe I was just lucky with my first grow and no matter what I did everything went right. Now everything I do seems to be wrong. I do not have problems germinating seeds, but the seeds do not do well after that. There is so much misinformation out there on the Web that it's ridiculous.
I see where some sites say to place newly germinated seeds under fluorescent lights and some sites say wait for the first true set of leaves. Some sites say root up and some say root down. I have been following the advice of placing the germinated seeds under light with root up, but that has not been working too well. 
Here is my process.
1- Germinate with the paper towel method in a dark warm place using purified drinking water.
2- Place germinated seeds in plastic cups with white tap root facing up and using FF Light Warrior soil once I see the white root emerge from the germinated seed. Seed is buried about a half in deep into the soil. Water is bottled drinking water. Soil is pre soaked before seed is placed in soil.
3- Cover the cups with saran wrap and place back in dark warm place until the seedling emerges from the soil.
At this point I have been placing under fluorescent lighting, but the seedling usually quits growing at this point.

Should I be waiting for the first true set of leaves before placing under light?
Tap root up or down?
What do you guys do?


----------



## TichySmokeSmoke (May 8, 2011)

This is what i like to do which seems to work at 100 percent for me.
1- Germ by letting seeds soak in water for 12-24 hours to let the outer layer get soak
2- Place onto plate lightly dampen it and place in dark but warm place. (Closets next to grow room work great)
3- Inspect seeds (24-72 hours usally) when i see poped enough to attack root to Medium about half way down the hole (hardest part even with tweezers)
4- place under 4000 lumes
5- Keep Soil/medium Cover maybe with cutt plastic bottle and surround (if you have medium) medium with hydroballs to keep moist so you dont have to water as much.( if its soil just put plastic around were you planted seed and water ontop of plastic every 24 hours)
6- In 24-72 hours you should see seed attach to wall and start roots down 
7- Remove Plastic and Hydro balls (Looks like itle be hard if your using a medium but you wont hurt your plant)
8- and keep at 4000 Lumes.

Now im no pro but this is my method


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

place in soil with taproot up i use tweezers to. never handle seeds
i plant mine when root gets about 1/4 inch long


----------



## MrDank007 (May 8, 2011)

I try to keep it simple. I get the lights going on the timer while the seeds are in the paper towel. I generally soak the seeds in water for a couple hours before putting them in a wet paper towel and in a dark place. I check on them before and after work. Generally, they pop in about 3 days.

Once the beans pop and have a small tail (I don't like them too long as I have broken the root tap before handling), I put them about 1/4-1/2 in down in the soil of their final pot. I then throw the pots in the box with the light cycle already going. I mist the top of the soil with water a couple of times a day to keep it moist. Nothing to it...


----------



## BarnyW (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.
Right now I have three germinated seeds placed in soil for about 24 hours now. They are in plastic solo cups in FF soil and covered with saran wrap and in a dark warm cupboard. One of the seeds has poked through the soil already. Should I place it under the light or wait for the first set of leaves? Here is a pic of my first grow at three months. So Why can't I do it again?
Yes I used tweezers when handling the seedling.


----------



## Nullis (May 8, 2011)

I don't know where the root up thing comes from; ditched the 'paper towel' stuff after my first grow anyways. Instead it is directly into pre-moistened soil-less medium (Light Warrior or Sunshine #4 + EWC), seed in sideways or pointed end down. Then watered with a liquid seaweed solution and placed under fluorescent lighting from the very start.

The only thing that seems amiss about what you described to me other than the 'root up' thing is the saran wrap. You don't really need to cover seedlings, high humidity is a potentially bad thing where they are concerned because the seed\seedling is prone to fungal infection. As long as the medium stays moist they should be good at typical relative humidity. The types fungus you want to avoid prefer warm, wet conditions.

Fluorescent lighting several inches away is just fine, even before the seeds have actually surfaced (the light will help warm up the medium). Once I see my seedlings have broken through the soil I place them within just a few inches of the light. The less light they get now the more they are going to stretch, and stretch is what I have been trying to avoid in particular as of late.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

comes from research bro
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=root+up+or+down+on+cannabis+seeds&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
 How To Germinate Marijuana Seeds Marijuana Seeds Germination Photos Marijuana Seeds Storage Marijuana Seeds Gallery Quality of Viable Marijuana Seeds 

   *Marijuana Seeds Positioning in Soil*





Marijuana seeds should be placed with the POINTED END UP into a prepared cannabis seeds germination bed or just good soil at a depth of 1/2 to 3/4 inch. The embryo tap root emerges from the pointed (stylar) end and the natural method of growth is for this root to make a turn and grow downward (see the illustration) This bend formed by the downward curve of the taproot is what emerges from the soil and the friction of dragging the cannabis seeds upward helps the new plant to loosen and cast off the seed case when it breaks through the surface. If the cannabis seeds are placed with the pointed end down, the embryo will be required to expend a great deal of its stored energy for twisting and turning to position the tap root when it realizes that it is heading the wrong way (see illustration of germinating marijuana seeds) The seedling will need this energy to exert the forces required to later lift its head (now enclosed by the two halves of the seed case) above the soil, cast off the seed case and then spread its two embryo leaves and begin the life-giving photosynthetic process. This is a critical stage in growth and carelessness in placing the marijuana seeds will exhaust even the most hearty seedling and result in a slow start and a feeble plant in later life. Cannabis seeds should be placed in a small hole at a depth of 1/2 to 3/4 inch. An excellent medium for germination is a mixture of rich humus and fine sand, such as the type used for aquariums. The soil needs a ph of 7.5 to 8.0 and should not be so moist that it sticks to your fingers. If the medium is too moist, the seeds will rot and ferment before they can sprout. A simple test for moisture is to stick a pencil into the soil and if soil adheres to it when removed, then it is too moist. Sort of like when you test a cake by sticking a straw into it to see if it is baked through to the middle. The ideal is not too moist, and not too dry - and be sure that the soil is well-drained. Research has shown that a soil temperature that is at, or slightly above, the air temperature promotes the best survival rates and growth.
Cooperation offer!
Dear Visitor!
If you like our website and the spirit it brings, have an interest or even expertise in the subject, can and would like to write any unique text we could publish, please contact us and we'll be happy to pay you a little for any text we decide to publish here.
Thank you and good luck!





Nullis said:


> I don't know where the root up thing comes from; ditched the 'paper towel' stuff after my first grow anyways. Instead it is directly into pre-moistened soil-less medium (Light Warrior or Sunshine #4 + EWC), seed in sideways or pointed end down. Then watered with a liquid seaweed solution and placed under fluorescent lighting from the very start.
> 
> The only thing that seems amiss about what you described to me other than the 'root up' thing is the saran wrap. You don't really need to cover seedlings, high humidity is a potentially bad thing where they are concerned because the seed\seedling is prone to fungal infection. As long as the medium stays moist they should be good at typical relative humidity. The types fungus you want to avoid prefer warm, wet conditions.
> 
> Fluorescent lighting several inches away is just fine, even before the seeds have actually surfaced (the light will help warm up the medium). Once I see my seedlings have broken through the soil I place them within just a few inches of the light. The less light they get now the more they are going to stretch, and stretch is what I have been trying to avoid in particular as of late.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

Web
Images
Videos
Maps
News
Shopping
Gmail
more
Translate
Books
Finance
Scholar
Blogs
Realtime

YouTube
Calendar
Photos
Documents
Reader
Sites
Groups

even more »



*Account Options*



Sign in

http://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en
Search settings

Web History







*Google*


root up or down on cannabis seeds


SafeSearch off &#9660;&#8250; Off&#8250; Moderate (recommended)&#8250; StrictMore about SafeSearch







Advanced search
About 330,000 results (0.18 seconds) 




Everything
Images
Videos
News
Shopping
Discussions


Books
Places
Blogs
Realtime
Recipes
Patents
MoreFewer


Columbus, GA


Auto-detected

Change locationClose
*Search Options*





All results
Related searches

Fewer search toolsMore search tools

*Search Results*



*Putting seeds in soil , root up , root down.*

Nov 4, 2008 *...* i just put mine in the pot _root up_ it always works and the plant will *...* If the _cannabis seeds_ are placed with the pointed end _down_, *...*
www.rollitup.org/.../127647-putting-*seeds*-soil-*root*-*up*.html - Cached - SimilarWhen to place germinated _seeds_ under light?&#8206; - May 8, 2011
tap _root up or down_&#8206; - Apr 10, 2011
do you personally plant _seeds_ with the _root up or down_?&#8206; - Oct 7, 2008
_Seed_ position _root_ tip _up or down_ in rw?&#8206; - Sep 14, 2008
More results from rollitup.org »


*Cannabis seeds sowing position, placement in soil pointed end up*

If the _cannabis seeds_ are placed with the pointed end _down_, the embryo will *...* and turning to position the tap _root_ when it realizes that it is heading the *...*
www.amsterdammarijuana*seeds*.info/how-to-position-sow-*cannabis*-*seeds*-in-soil.html - Cached - Similar
*TAP ROOT UP OR DOWN? Growing Marijuana*

10 posts - 6 authors - Last post: Feb 25
so make sure ur _root_ is _down_ and the _seed_ part is _up_. the _root_ will grow _down_ and push the seed head _upwards_ towards the top of the soil and *...*
www.marijuanagrowing.eu &#8250; Coffee Shop &#8250; General Questions - Cached
*Get more discussion results*
*Taproot down or up? - Cannabis.com*

Nov 16, 2009 *...* Some say plant taproot _down_, some say plant taproot up. *...* Plant _seeds_ pointy side/_root_, _up_. _Cannabis_ tap roots are programmed to make a *...*
boards.*cannabis*.com/basic-growing/177820-tap*root*-*down*-*up*.html - CachedDo germ'd _seeds_ point _UP or DOWN_?&#8206; - Mar 22, 2009
Myth about tap _roots_...&#8206; - Aug 22, 2007
More results from boards.cannabis.com »


*root tip up...root tip down? - Cannabis Culture Forums*

10 posts - 2 authors - Last post: Oct 6, 2002
2 days later the _seeds_ placed _root_ tip _up_ broke the surface. the _seeds_ placed _root_ tip _down_ have shown nothing yet .they are all the same *...*
forums.cannabisculture.com &#8250; ... &#8250; General Growing - Cached - Similar
*Get more discussion results*
*Sensi > Cannabis Forum: Up or Down ?*

4 posts - 3 authors - Last post: Mar 23, 2010
first _root Up, or Down_? o.k. first no, im not total boon to germinate _seeds_ - i collected experience a few times, unfortunatly i can´t *...*
forum.sensiseeds.com &#8250; Sensi Seeds &#8250; Indoor Growing - Cached
*Get more discussion results*
*Do I plant seed with root facing up or down? Please help, few ...*

Please help, do I plant the seed as soon as I see the _root_ coming out, or do I let the _root_ get longer? Also, when I plant it, do I plant the _root_.
forum.grasscity.com &#8250; ... &#8250; Indoor Marijuana Growing - Cached
*What are root-bound marijuana plants? - Cannabis seeds*

However when _roots_ become wound _up_ like a ball of hemp twine they'll begin *...* It's important that your _cannabis seeds_ don't become _root_ bound *...* Tap _down_ around the pot rim with a rubber hammer or piece of wood until the pot lets go. *...*
www.amsterdam*cannabisseeds*.com/what-are-*root*-bound-marijuana-plants.html - Cached - Similar
*Do you plant germinated cannabis seed root up or down? | ChaCha ...*

May 4, 2011 *...* Do you plant germinated _cannabis_ seed _root up or down_? ChaCha Answer: When a seed sprouts into a seedling, the root grows _down_ into t...
www.chacha.com &#8250; ... &#8250; SciTech &#8250; Science &#8250; Animals & Plants - Cached
*Planting seeds the right way in soil... [Archive] - THCtalk.com ...*

27 posts - 12 authors - Last post: Apr 30
If the _cannabis seeds_ are placed with the pointed end _down_, *...* This way the _root_ goes _down_ and then pushes the seed _up_ once established. *...*
www.thctalk.com/*cannabis*-forum/archive/index.php/t-41658.html - Cached
*Get more discussion results*



*Ads*



*The Seed Store *

Outdoor / Indoor 12 *Seeds*
Priced from only $19 £10 &#8364;12www.the-*seeds*t*or*e.co.uk

*Buy Seeds Online *

Get your *Seeds* here
Discreet shipping worldwidewww.bc*seed*bank.myshopify.com

See your ad here »​




12345678910Next
root up or down on cannabis seeds


Search Help Give us feedback 

Google HomeAdvertising ProgramsBusiness SolutionsPrivacyAbout Google​


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=root+up+or+down+on+cannabis+seeds&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Nullis (May 8, 2011)

I've heard the whole 'theory' before but from what I have witnessed I don't particularly believe it is a huge issue. Couple reasons for this, if I may:


It isn't easy (naturally) to place a seed in a certain position. Nature doesn't do it; but beyond that I find that seeds tend to displace themselves no matter how I intend to place them.
You may displace the seed even when covering them up\burying into the medium.
Watering may displace the seeds.
When I have dug up seeds due to impatience/curiosity I can't say I have seen what those illustrations describe
Illustrations don't prove much. Nor do internet forums.
 My point is I don't think seed placement is what is going to make or break your success growing the plant.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

no they will still grow but placing it down waste energy and time as root has to go up then back down root up it comes out and goes down
and i have dug them up and seen this in healthy seeds 
may not make or break but why not do the most to insure your seeds and plants are their most successful




Nullis said:


> I've heard the whole 'theory' before but from what I have witnessed I don't particularly believe it is a huge issue. Couple reasons for this, if I may:
> 
> 
> It isn't easy (naturally) to place a seed in a certain position. Nature doesn't do it; but beyond that I find that seeds tend to displace themselves no matter how I intend to place them.
> ...


----------



## BarnyW (May 8, 2011)

Well I checked my seedlings again and the one that sprouted looked weak so I went ahead and placed them all under a 40w fluorescent light. 
Someone previously posted about not knowing where the 'root up' thing came from or the 'saran wrap' covering the germinated seeds. Like I said in my first post the Internet is full of misinformation on growing Cannabis. Even from the seed suppliers you will find conflicting information.
If I had the time I could pull up a half dozen sites that say to cover the newly germinated seeds with saran wrap to retain moisture and a half dozen sites that say plant seed with 'root up'. I can also find as many that say plant with 'root down' and do not cover with saran wrap.
You would think by now that there would be a single 'best practice' method of growing cannabis.


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (May 8, 2011)

when i germinate seeds i like to take a match box and glue a little piece of sand paper in the bottem and put the seeds in it and shake it up to scuff up the seeds a little so when you put them in theyere grmination rate is alot higher and it helps water to penatrate.

when i germinate i like taking a thick sponge and put deep cuts in it it holds the seeds nicely to get straight roots and it holds water really nice and i put the sponges in a black bag then in a closet or a dresser for me my last round of germinating it took me 3 days to sart the roots then i planted them and it only took them a day to sprout out the gound


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

sure there is false info on internet 
if u dont believe in answers u got from different posters then why did u even ask



BarnyW said:


> Well I checked my seedlings again and the one that sprouted looked weak so I went ahead and placed them all under a 40w fluorescent light.
> Someone previously posted about not knowing where the 'root up' thing came from or the 'saran wrap' covering the germinated seeds. Like I said in my first post the Internet is full of misinformation on growing Cannabis. Even from the seed suppliers you will find conflicting information.
> If I had the time I could pull up a half dozen sites that say to cover the newly germinated seeds with saran wrap to retain moisture and a half dozen sites that say plant seed with 'root up'. I can also find as many that say plant with 'root down' and do not cover with saran wrap.
> You would think by now that there would be a single 'best practice' method of growing cannabis.


----------



## BarnyW (May 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sure there is false info on internet
> if u dint believe in answers u got from different posters then why did u even ask


Where the fk did I say I didn't believe the answers given???
My point is, there is not an agreed upon system to germinate seeds or grow Cannabis even by the seed sellers. 
Hell, even on this site no on seems to agree as to the BEST way to germinate seeds or plant the seeds in soil.
Do me a favor and do not reply to my thread again.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

well look at your post seems u said everyone on this site even disagrees 
and all the other sites disagree

well there can only be one correct answer but u seem to not know who to believe

so that makes it sound u dont believe what u read or heard
u dont believe the seed sites or growing forums then why did u expect to get a answer here u would agree with
kind of like saying u dont believe in ufo's but then ask how fast can they go
btw telling someone not to reply to a thread on the internet is like a waste of time and most times will cause them to post more 



BarnyW said:


> Where the fk did I say I didn't believe the answers given???
> My point is, there is not an agreed upon system to germinate seeds or grow Cannabis even by the seed sellers.
> Hell, even on this site no on seems to agree as to the BEST way to germinate seeds or plant the seeds in soil.
> Do me a favor and do not reply to my thread again.


----------



## asaph (May 8, 2011)

no it doesn't really matter if it's up or down 

but one thing to keep in mind - if your medium is soil less and has no nutrients, it's possible that this is why your seedlings are dying. pre-feed the medium in this case with a weak nutrient solution (200-300 microSiemens) to give a good equilibrium. this isn't because seeds need food, it's just to make them feel comfortable in the medium. and only if its barren


----------



## dmwk1822 (May 28, 2011)

ok so i think your biggest problem is your fucking with your pots and seeds to much huh? you seem to have checked on them alot over a period of what 4 days lol. im not experienced in anyway but im doin the same as you and its working find BUT i notice ive been fucking with my pot and shit and the truth is its not helping lol. maybe this is your problem it seems to be mine. Oh and the paper towel method covered with plastic works like a charm. took like 40 hours for a fourth inch tap and plastic over pot even better one day in pot and that night half an inch tall lol amazing to me.


----------



## *BUDS (May 30, 2011)

You did everything correctly until you put wrap on them and put them in the closet. No need for this,all you did was keep very wet soil ,very wet, when it surfaced it was too wet in there. From now on skip the wrap and dark, put them straight under cfl light after paper towel stage, dont dig around in it and keep the medium damp/moist not saturated.


----------



## MrGhettoGrower (May 30, 2011)

I germinate paper towel baggie! Here my link this is how you do it! I be stoned!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZkAGclbiuE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## jtwest (Jun 18, 2011)

The soil needs a ph of 7.5 to 8.0 wrong,soil should be 6.3 to 7 ,as with the seed up or down thing i never heard such rubbish
why are you posting rubbish like this are you a NARK............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Benjamin X (Jul 1, 2011)

this is all kinda old but I will add this. the other day i planted just one seed as this is my first attempt at growing. The root grew almost an inch and a half out before i noticed it was getting skinnier. it was getting lots of CFL lighting and growing, but i was curios as to why my plant was a week old and still had no leaf. i took the little bugger out and the leaves were in the soil!!!!!!! the root grew up ward and out pretty damn far with out dying. i tried to replant it the right way around and it died with in a half hour. i now have 7 little buddies growing under 3 55 watt cfls ( day light ) and they all have their little leaves.


----------



## Samps86 (Aug 6, 2011)

First indoor grow and quick question.Germinated and now have 4 seeds sitting in cups.All 4 just sprouted.24 hour lighting or no? SO...how much and for how long(weeks)?


----------



## The Weedster (Aug 6, 2011)

Everybody might laugh at me but I germinate seeds the old fashioned way.. LOL .. Im a first time marijuana grower but I have planted many things. I drop the seed (pertaining to marijuna that is) about 1 to 1 1/2 inches into the soil and make sure the soil is very wet and in about 3 to 4 days, Presto... I have my plant above ground and taking light in on its timed cycle... I let the soil dry out a bit and start watering immediately with 1/2 strenth nutes every other watering and regular old potting soil with no nutes whatsoever, but I might be growing a diff. variety of plant, so I dont really know too much about mary-j but I do know how to get my seedlings to the top. They seemed to be very healthy... I have learned that if you plant deeper and your plant comes to the top, then you have better chances of it being stronger than if you bury it shallow... Thats what Ive learned in plant growth of every species...


----------



## Samps86 (Aug 7, 2011)

So what about my previous post bout the lighting for my first sprouters? 24 hr light or now? And for how long? Lol


----------



## VX420 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hopefully its been said more then once, put seed in soil... water... done. Works every time like NATURE intended it too... You can do all kinds of others things but NATURE made them fall to the ground and grow... works for me.


----------



## BongboyMMA (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a newb and hydro but I've had 100% success on germinating and sprouting by KISS- keep it simple stupid method. It's a weed...
-24 hour soak in tap water (my tap is clean)
-paper moist paper towel (tap water) in a tuberware wrapped in a black tee shirt place on my cable box 48hrs later 1" tap root. 
- I place it directly in my net pot tap root down with the seed casing close to the top of the hydroton. 
-day 1 46w 6500k cfl far away day 2 double the lights and I wait for true leaves then start lowering the lights. I don't mess with domes or plastic wrap but I'm in dwc so maybe that's why. But I have great roots with in a week
Gluck


----------



## nobody important (Jan 5, 2015)

LIGHTWARRIOR IS KILLING YOUR SEEDS. LOOK AT MY THREAD. Its the reason I joined this site finally after years. The world needs to know perlite and oystershells do not belong in seedling mix. It is jacked up with oyster shells that is keeping ph at 8.0 or higher. NEVER EVER BUY ANYTHING FOX FARMS TO GERMINATE.


----------



## pjd907 (Oct 20, 2016)

fabfun said:


> place in soil with taproot up i use tweezers to. never handle seeds
> i plant mine when root gets about 1/4 inch long


Tap root up??? U r a moron


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Oct 20, 2016)

I agree, I would put them on their side and let them do their work


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 20, 2016)

pjd907 said:


> Tap root up??? U r a moron


I went thru the germination seed up seed down experiment over forty years ago.. germinated and tossed 100s of seeds... side by side comparisons.. My conclusions were..point up or point down a lot of them grow in circles or upside down... If I put them on their side and let them choose they emerged faster... I've been doing it this way forever... how does it work naturally?
For planting germinated seeds... if the sprout grows straight... plant it down..
or pointed end down! ....if it has a hook .. the tip of the sprout goes down.. or pointed end up!...
Not all seeds auto rotate into the proper position..
This should explain all of the confusing views.. You're all right!!!!!!! Depends on the seed!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2016)

i've found 4 and 5 inch long seedlings coiled up under the soil in cups, so i agree completely, if you plant a seed and don't see it within 4 or 5 days, start gently digging


----------



## clorbag (Feb 10, 2017)

dmwk1822 said:


> ok so i think your biggest problem is your fucking with your pots and seeds to much huh? you seem to have checked on them alot over a period of what 4 days lol. im not experienced in anyway but im doin the same as you and its working find BUT i notice ive been fucking with my pot and shit and the truth is its not helping lol. maybe this is your problem it seems to be mine. Oh and the paper towel method covered with plastic works like a charm. took like 40 hours for a fourth inch tap and plastic over pot even better one day in pot and that night half an inch tall lol amazing to me.


I soak my seeds in bottled water for 24 hours then pour the same water and the seeds into a paper towel it should be moist not damp then place in a warm dark place. Withen 36 hours the seeds are popped and have taproots. I then place them down first knuckle deep in soil FF light warrior and puncture a tiny hole in the bottle of water cap and use that to lightly water as it won't disturb the soil.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Feb 10, 2017)

MrDank007 said:


> I try to keep it simple. I get the lights going on the timer while the seeds are in the paper towel. I generally soak the seeds in water for a couple hours before putting them in a wet paper towel and in a dark place. I check on them before and after work. Generally, they pop in about 3 days.
> 
> Once the beans pop and have a small tail (I don't like them too long as I have broken the root tap before handling), I put them about 1/4-1/2 in down in the soil of their final pot. I then throw the pots in the box with the light cycle already going. I mist the top of the soil with water a couple of times a day to keep it moist. Nothing to it...


I basically do the same thing, i put my beans in a moist paper towel i then place them on a ceramic saucer plat with some additional water i place that plate on the top of my grow lite casing and the heat from the lite keeps them nice and toasty just did 2 seeds monday evening and by tuesday around 2pm they had cracked the seed case, i then place them 1/4 inch in soin in solo cups and misted the top portion of the water, be sure you have poked a few holes in the bottom of the cup so it can drain out excess moisture i then place those two cups in a clear tupper ware container and take the same size container and place it on top to keep the humidity higher in it and i keep them in the same room as my flowering plant 12hrs of light from my hps i do this at the last week of flower so that they start to grow a bit and by the time i chop up my flowering lady they can move over and go onto 18/6 at this point they should have at least 2 sets of leaves growing in addition to the embryo leaves. Hope this helps. and like another poster said have a high ph soil that drains well, is use FFOF and wormcastings, as i will keep them in these cups which are clear until i see roots on the outside of the the cup then they go into 5 gallon smart pots as there final resting place. Good Luck and Happy Growing. I would post a picture but not able to at the moment but will as soon as the picture problem is fixed.


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi guys is this looks normal


----------



## wilbertski (Apr 12, 2017)

BarnyW said:


> After a very successful first grow I now feel like a newbie. Maybe I was just lucky with my first grow and no matter what I did everything went right. Now everything I do seems to be wrong. I do not have problems germinating seeds, but the seeds do not do well after that. There is so much misinformation out there on the Web that it's ridiculous.
> I see where some sites say to place newly germinated seeds under fluorescent lights and some sites say wait for the first true set of leaves. Some sites say root up and some say root down. I have been following the advice of placing the germinated seeds under light with root up, but that has not been working too well.
> Here is my process.
> 1- Germinate with the paper towel method in a dark warm place using purified drinking water.
> ...


Tap Root wants to be heading down not up!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 12, 2017)

Pretty simple honestly... Soak the bean in a glass of water for 12-24hrs then plant in a moist pot of soil. If the soil is under the light then keep slightly moist untill you see a sprout. 

@wilbertski actually its common for a seed in nature to land on its heavy side or on its side (gravity) and when it does the tap root swirls before diving down creating a stronger base of the plant. So yes tap roots go down, but that doesn't make it common sense to plant the root downwards.


----------



## wilbertski (Apr 13, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Pretty simple honestly... Soak the bean in a glass of water for 12-24hrs then plant in a moist pot of soil. If the soil is under the light then keep slightly moist untill you see a sprout.
> 
> @wilbertski actually its common for a seed in nature to land on its heavy side or on its side (gravity) and when it does the tap root swirls before diving down creating a stronger base of the plant. So yes tap roots go down, but that doesn't make it common sense to plant the root downwards.


I didn't say it was common sense.when your adding an already sprouted seed your best of putting tap root down was how I do it and this is why I said what I said to help the guy out.that's why he's asking what he's asking.for information on other people's experiences
So thanks anyway professor


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 13, 2017)

For proper germination you'll need these supplies.
You'll need Fiji bottled water or Evian, which ever is more expensive. Needs to be blessed by the Pope before it's used. 

Royal Copenhagen dinnerware at $2,250.00 a plate is expensive, but you only need two.

A handkerchief made of Vicuna, you can use fine silk like a commoner or peasant but your germination rates will suffer.

Pour 3oz of holy water in one of the plates. Gently place the Vicuna fur in the water, then add the seed.
Fold the Vicuna over the seed, place the second plate on the first face down.

Place in an environmentally controlled space kept at 80* and keep the bottom of the first plate exactly 81 3/4 inches from the floor. (this is for gravitational pull and taproot orientation, it's complicated)

In 43 hours you'll have successfully germinated 50-60% of your seeds.
or

You can place the seed in a solo cup of moist soil and not let it dry out.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 14, 2017)

wilbertski said:


> I didn't say it was common sense.when your adding an already sprouted seed your best of putting tap root down was how I do it and this is why I said what I said to help the guy out.that's why he's asking what he's asking.for information on other people's experiences
> So thanks anyway professor


My mistake, i keep forgetting people still sandwich beans with paper towels so if done that way then yes, tap root will need to go down otherwise it will dry out...


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi guys anyone can tell sex please it's 6weeks old and when I should switch to 12/12


----------



## mickeyshah (May 30, 2020)

yeah also please help me out with this seed: autoflowering marijuana seeds


----------



## Rob Roy (May 30, 2020)

fabfun said:


> no they will still grow but placing it down waste energy and time as root has to go up then back down root up it comes out and goes down
> and i have dug them up and seen this in healthy seeds
> may not make or break but why not do the most to insure your seeds and plants are their most successful


Size and timing matters. 

If the root tip is small and just emerging, (hasn't begun to curve downward) it probably makes sense to place it root tip oriented upwards as you've mentioned. 

If the emerging root tip is longer and already orienting downward, I place root tip down or at least angled in that direction. Seems to work fine.

I usually use the scuffed seed, paper towel method, although sometimes I simply place directly in soil, if I have a batch of seeds I'm checking for germination. 

Most seeds behave uniformly, but there's always a few renegades...


----------



## Cheeba Pot (Sep 11, 2020)

lovely post. Thanks for your good work

Cheeba Pot


----------

